# What cab/amp for low F# ????



## thedarkoceans (Jun 17, 2011)

hi guys.what amp or cab should i use for the low F#? i have a 4x10 ashdown..is it good for that?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

Budget? Music style?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jun 17, 2011)

i should play metal shit,but not like iron maiden,i'm talkin of serious killer metal.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 17, 2011)

That really foesnt help man, entombed style buzzsaw death metal tone is very different from djent.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jun 17, 2011)

something like djent tone,with a good lowF#


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 17, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> something like _djent_ tone,with a good lowF#



I thought you said metal


----------



## Matti_Ice (Jun 17, 2011)

Ah, genre issues, who cares? Just get the dude something that will sound clear! lol Personally I have never tuned that low, don't see a real point in it honestly. I couldn't tell you what would work good with it as far as amps/cabs but I honestly would think about 80% of it would depend on your bass itself. I mean, pick up type, scale, etc. I think if you could get your bass rigged up for F# the amp and cab wouldn't play as much as a part. Thats just where I would start IMHO


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 17, 2011)

Basson cab3, just picked one up last night...


Blew me away at how much TIGHT bass there is and its got a nice top end too


But good luck finding one, since they closed their doors in September


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 17, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> Basson cab3, just picked one up last night...
> 
> 
> Blew me away at how much TIGHT bass there is and its got a nice top end too
> ...



basson did?!
thats a shame, they made some good stuff!!!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 17, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> basson did?!
> thats a shame, they made some good stuff!!!



Yeah, i went to their site and was WTF? 


Top fing notch stuff in my book. I picked up a perfect shape used cab for $370 which for how it sounds, its deff worth the money. Keeps the 7 strings low end nice and tight 

EDIT: the cab also weighs like 100 lbs too


----------



## Matti_Ice (Jun 17, 2011)

cwhitey2 said:


> Basson cab3, just picked one up last night...
> 
> 
> Blew me away at how much TIGHT bass there is and its got a nice top end too
> ...


 
Yes but i do believe Musicians Friend has a Basson 8x8 used cab for sale. Condition is that it needs repair but honestly not much can go wrong with a cab. May be worth looking into, probably just a quick soldering job.


----------



## lowb5str (Jun 23, 2011)

My friends who play ERBs like AccuGroove and BagEnd for sub-woofer cabs. As soon as I can save up for more than my SVT-15, I'm headed to an AccuGroove. Trust your ears.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jun 23, 2011)

The reason Basson shut their doors was that unfortunately there's very little market for an ultra-ultra-heavy not-very-sensitive (i.e. not very loud for the amount of power you put into it) series of big cabs with lots of low end extension.

Depending on how loud you need to go, a pair of Acme Low B2s or a B4 might do the trick as well. They do what Basson does, at a reasonable weight.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jun 23, 2011)

Any 4x12 or 2x12 with celestion vintage 30's in it imo. They can handle low tunings than most . I'm sure that their are others just as good or even better but I was also thinking of avalabilty. A shit load of brands use them in their cabs. I'd stay away from greenbacks & black widows.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 23, 2011)

This is bass, not guitar dude


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jun 23, 2011)

Genz Benz GB 212G-Flex Guitar Amp Cabinet | eBay here your best bet 4 the money


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jun 23, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> This is bass, not guitar dude


 

LOL well.......I should have looked a little more into the detail of this thread....


----------



## TheBloodstained (Jul 7, 2011)

well, I'm no expert when it comes to bass, but if I had to buy equipment for a low F# I would probably go for a 4x10" cab combined with a 1x15" cab. As for top I might go for an Ashdown (have good experience with those).

The idea is that the 4x10" delivers the fast, punchy and tight tones, while the 1x15" will handle all the lower/deep tones. This should work in theory


----------



## ZEBOV (Jul 7, 2011)

We still don't know your budget.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jul 9, 2011)

TheBloodstained said:


> well, I'm no expert when it comes to bass, but if I had to buy equipment for a low F# I would probably go for a 4x10" cab combined with a 1x15" cab. As for top I might go for an Ashdown (have good experience with those).
> 
> The idea is that the 4x10" delivers the fast, punchy and tight tones, while the 1x15" will handle all the lower/deep tones. This should work in theory



Except, most 4x10 cabs are more sensitive, louder, and handle more power than a 1x15. Some even go deeper. This means that your 1x15 will not be heard over the 4x10, and will start to fart out well before the 4x10 will break a sweat.


----------



## kasso99 (Jul 11, 2011)

usually the manufacturers will post the frequency ranges of their cabs. for instance, most 1x15s will give you a low freq range of around 40 Hz. F#0 is 23.12 Hz, sitting well below that register. for practice, I use an acoustic bass 200w bass amp 1x15 and it does a decent job putting out my F, but in all honesty you can hear the harmonics of anything on the low string until the 5th fret better than the actual note. with my stage rig (4x10 and a 1x18), the low F# hits much better, as the setup is a 700w amp (split to 350) into an swr 18 big ben with a low freq range of 25 Hz. 

the solution for a true F#0 to ring out is to go deeper (inception) with the el whappo grande 21" (22Hz) or another manufacturer that makes a 21". That should get people's bowels moving. DO NOT trust your low F to an 8x8. That's just silly.


----------

